# New Tappan Zee bridge in NY pegged at $5.2 billion



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 12, 2011)

I saw this article and I just can't believe the transit options would have cost THAT much.

New Tappan Zee bridge in NY pegged at $5.2 billion



> In 2008, several designs for a new bridge were unveiled, with costs estimated at the time at $9 billion to $16 billion depending on which mass transit options were included. The possibilities ranged from upgraded bus service to light rail to an east-west commuter rail line that would link several existing north-south routes.
> The FHA said the cost could have exceeded $21 billion.
> 
> Instead, "The project has been re-scoped to focus solely on the bridge," bringing it down to $5.2 billion, the FHA said. Transit components are "currently not a part of the design," it said.
> ...


How did those options cost so much more?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 12, 2011)

Jersey and New York corruption.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Pork

Build a bridge over a body of water. Pay for new sidewalk 50 miles away. That how fast things get out of control.

Note the transit components were to be a complete new services. Heavy Rail, Light Rail, or bus, but all new and sparkling.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 14, 2011)

Even with new service those numbers are out of control. I just can't believe it.


----------

